# Rangers find mated pair of alligators at Lake Powell



## bowgy

http://www.thespectrum.com/story/li...d-mated-pair-alligators-lake-powell/82427306/


----------



## Dunkem

Nice one Bowgy:mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians

Lake Placid 2 idea!! "Lake Powell - The Gator Buffett" Starring Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie as Park Rangers.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Dang I was gonna head on down this weekend and get me some allimagator tail for fryin up. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob

that's a knee-slapper

.


----------



## AF CYN

That was good.


----------



## 35whelen

was really intrigued until I saw the date


----------

